# Protecting track from Deer etc



## dd40ax (Aug 29, 2009)

Will be starting in the spring building first outdoor layout. What do I need to do to minimize/eliminate damage from deer etc? Should I put in deer fencing around perimeter of property? In area I live we are not allowed to put up solid fencing per ordinance. Suggestions?


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

270 rifle works well









sorry, could not resist.

tom h


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

My dogs keep the deer away. 
Fences do not deter the deer around here. They can easily leap a 6 foot fence.
My father-in-law put a 12 foot fence around his garden. Worked for the most part.
One morning he found a deer inside the fence. It got in over the fence, but could not get out.
Ralph


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I live in a rural area with a large deer population.

My track is all elevated from 24 to 36 inches - I have never had a problem with deer damaging elevated track. I know they can easily jump over if they wish but through 4 years, I also haven't had deer damage to gardens inside the railroad area. I attribute that to the deer having plenty of other food choices in summer and in winter the gardens are under snow.

Finding a way to live with the deer is probably going to work best. Since man has driven off all of the deer's predators, no amount of hunting (in season) will keep them in check.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I elevated my entire RR on benchwork partly because of a deer problem here. I use much smaller code 250 aluminum rail for looks which is unfortunately very susceptible to damage when on the ground. 

If you are building the RR on the ground I would suggest using brass or stainless code 332 rail for your track. Also be sure it is solidly supported underneath on 2x wood or even concrete as some have used. Deer have very tiny feet for their bulk and so their weight is concentrated on four tiny points to cause maximum damage. 

Keeping deer out is problematic at best. An 8 foot fence will deter them in most cases but will not keep them out if they want to come in. An electric fence will give some results too but it must be kept on all the time. Unlike horses and cattle, deer don't become trained by being stung a couple of times. They will continue to test the fence time and again. Also try not to have yummy plantings in the yard that the deer like. Removing temptation helps a lot. Deer love roses, etc. 

There is a deer fencing made (sorry don't remember the brand) that I believe is 10 or 12 feet high and can be hung from posts or trees or a combination that's supposed to be able to stop a deer in full stride dead in its tracks. It blends into the scenery and isn't solid so it might meet your local ordinances. A check on google for deer fencing will probably lead you to the manufacturer. To show how persistent deer can be the fencing manufacturer warns you to secure the bottom of the fence material well because the deer will try to nose their way beneath it if they can't jump over it. 

As already stated you will probably have to accommodate the deer somewhat. If you're lucky they'll mostly stay away if there are better pickings elsewhere but deer are browsers and wander along a set route habitually on a cycle that around here seems to be about every 4 days or so. The problem even when you don't see them often, it only takes once to cause a lot of destruction. I lost 80 feet of track in one night when my RR was on the ground. My light aluminum rail was no match for a couple of deer that decided the right of way was a good place to walk along rather than to simply cross. Even 332 rail suffers if not well supported. 

Best of luck on your new empire. Don't let the challenge deter you. It's a lot of fun anyway.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Heavy duty deer fencing can work. You can get it 7.5 feet tall. Make sure you use metal or nylon reinforcing line in the middle otherwise they can run through it (seen it done!). A good source - http://www.bennersgardens.com/prod-...osures.asp 

-Brian


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Deer can leap much higher if given enough space to get a running jump.
Precisely the reason a deer was able to jump a 12 foot fence into the garden.
Once in, it did not have enough space needed to get up to speed and jump out.
How high your fence needs to be depends on how much open space you have around the fence.
Ralph


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Elevated track layouts are not only great for keeping damage low from large animals, your back and knees will be grateful also. 

Most importantly, don't feed the deer. Leaving feed out for the wild animals is just inviting layout damage


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By tom h on 24 Oct 2009 07:07 AM 
270 rifle works well









sorry, could not resist.

tom h 



Ditto!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

This is going to sound completely silly, but... 

When deer run from danger, they flip their tails up exposing the white fur underneath. Other deer see this and know danger's lurking and stay away. Get a white plastic grocery bag and tie it to a stick around 3' off the ground. If you've got a large area, do a few of these. The deer see the white bag and think it's another deer running away. 

I used to see this all over western NY when I lived up there. Never knew what it was for until I had deer invade my railroad. Someone suggested it to me as a deterrant, so--after laughing in disbelief--I tried it. Son of a gun, it worked! I never had deer on the railroad after that. 

Now, I don't know if your local deer population is quite that dumb, but as they say, "can't hurt to try." 

Later, 

K


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is another dum Suggestion ....Put something out for them to eat...or a Salt block , bale of hay. The deer around here along with the bunny rabbits eat from my bale of hay and drink from my water source seem to do less damage to the other vegatation. They mostly stay away from the RR.


----------



## dd40ax (Aug 29, 2009)

That sounds like a good way to try.Come to think of it, I have seen them flip their tails up and turn around when frightened. Thanks to all that responded!!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 24 Oct 2009 04:30 PM 
....When deer run from danger, they flip their tails up exposing the white fur underneath. Other deer see this and know danger's lurking and stay away. Get a white plastic grocery bag and tie it to a stick around 3' off the ground. If you've got a large area, do a few of these. The deer see the white bag and think it's another deer running away. 

Great idea, but it probably only works for white tail. We've got mule deer (common in the west and Rockies).



Deer are all over our property. Yet they haven't caused us any issues. They seem to be afraid of the layout area when buildings and all of the other details are out. When it's just track they don't seem to care. But thankfully they manage to avoid stepping on the tracks.


The best advice I can give is try to avoid crossing any of their natural paths. The deer we have stick to their paths fairly regularly. And when planning the layout, I avoided any major deer paths.

The only problems we've had with wildlife have been caused by the locally growing population of elk. They come down in the fall and stick around until spring. At this time of year our layout is all packed away in the garage. The only thing left outside are the tracks (switch tracks also come inside). Occasionally, after the snow melts, we'll find some track has been bent by elk. I just replace the bent section. Sometimes I can bend it back, and other times I have to replace the section. Since the Missionary Ridge Fire in 2002, there seem to be more elk that visit our property.


Because I'm totally against putting any fencing up (even deer fence), we just have to live with the potential damage. But I'd rather have open scenery then fence out the animals. I really like the wild turkeys, foxes, hares, and other wildlife that walk through the property. Adding a deer fence would deter them. I also bet an elk could walk right through a deer fence if it really wanted to. Those guys are huge, especially the trophy bulls.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

The deer come thru my place as well.... I don't mind them. At this time of year they are attracted by our apple trees and like to forage for the last ones on the limbs and ground. They seem to shy away from any open space towards the back of the house near the layout tracks and pretty much stick to the forest areas at the side and back of my property. Although we did have one peering in the kitchen window a couple of years back....gave my wife a start!

Should also mention, i have motion detector lights in the back yard and they deter the larger animals from wandering through...although raccoons, skunks don't seem to mind...they seem oblivious.

Gary


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally, I lived in a rural area of northern Ontario and my track sat on the ground. Neighbors told me of a way to discourage the deers presence. Drive a bamboo pole, about 6 feet long into the ground. To the top of the pole secure a white garbage bag in such a way that the wind wil cause it to flap about easily. A small one works quite well. Does not really have to be close to the track. They are a nervous animal at best and any rustling or movement will cause them to leave. After a while you will notice very little traffic. Regards, Denniks.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

"To the top of the pole secure a white garbage bag in such a way that the wind wil cause it to flap about easily." 

And yet they don't seem to be afraid of two bright white lights coming right at 'em. How come izat? 

jack


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they're not the smartest creatures on 4 legs.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 27 Oct 2009 06:59 AM 
I think they're not the smartest creatures on 4 legs. 

You never met my in-laws!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a new product out to repell deer and rabbits. Just read an article on how it was successfully used to protect plants at a cemetery...and it wasn't an ad. Check out this product. It's called plantskydd. One downside...this stuff really stinks when you are applying it...you'll need a clip over your nose. 


http://plantskydd.com/http://www.treeworld.com/


----------

